# Topics > Human-level, general, strong AI >  AGI project, OpenAI Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - OpenAI Inc.

Contributor - Microsoft Corporation

----------


## Airicist

"OpenAI forms exclusive computing partnership with Microsoft to build new Azure AI supercomputing technologies"

Microsoft News Center
July 22, 2019

----------


## Airicist

"Microsoft invests in and partners with' OpenAI to support us building beneficial AGI"

by Greg Brockman
July 22, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft invests $1 billion in artificial intelligence project co-founded by Elon Musk"

by Lauren Feiner
July 22, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft invests $1 billion in OpenAI to develop AI technologies on Azure"

by Kyle Wiggers
July 22, 2019

----------

